# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Мы ангелы...

## Крошка Ру

Но с одним крылом... И можем летать, лишь обнявшись друг с другом...


Мы ангелы, с одним крылом из шёлка,
Летать умеем, лишь обняв друг друга.
Но падать больно прямо на осколки,
А что поделать, жизнь бежит по кругу.

Мы ангелы, но что-то не летаем,
Наверно, надоело развлекаться.
Мы ангелы, но мы того не знаем,
И продолжаем по Земле метаться.

Мы ангелы, но где же наши крылья?
Мы разорвались в плотной атмосфере.
И нету сил легенду сделать былью.
Учитесь жить на собственном примере...

Мы ангелы, и больше нет разлуки,
И никогда не поздно обернуться.
В последний раз сомкнуться наши руки.
Ведь улететь - не значит не вернуться...

(20 сентября 2007 г.)

----------


## PAN

Ещё.......

----------


## Крошка Ру

Апрелем дышит сонный Петербург,
Растаял снег, восполнились надежды.
Мой город снов, я вспоминаю нежно
Любви далёкой бесконечный круг.

Холодный ветер с Финского залива,
Лучи рассвета в зеркале Невы…
По шумным улицам толпа течёт лениво,
Стряхнув оцепенение зимы.

Я снова слышу твой волшебный звук,
В тумане растворившиеся крыши…
Спою тебе, но небо не услышит,
Я так люблю тебя, весенний Петербург!

Живёт под светом солнца, улыбаясь,
Мой город рек и праздничных мостов.
Серебряным потоком отражаясь
В сияньи позолоченных крестов.

И высыхают слёзы горьких мук,
Звенит апрель над северной столицей,
И знаю я, кто ночью мне приснится…
Любовью дышит милый Петербург.

(18 октября 2007 г.)

----------


## Крошка Ру

За городом тихо, за городом пусто,
Сквозь сумрачный лес пробивается свет.
На свалке не страшно и вовсе не грустно,
Здесь нет одиночества, чувств больше нет.

И там, на холодных стеклянных осколках,
Игрушки пылятся, сердца холодны.
Они не живые, любить их – что толку,
Их бросили дети, они не нужны.

Щенок разноцветный, оторвано ухо…
В квартире недавно снесли антресоль.
И сердце хозяйки к слезам его глухо,
Он в жизни её отыграл свою роль.

Внутри у медведя сырые опилки,
И выеден молью коричневый мех.
Хозяин теперь засыпает с бутылкой,
Он в жизни нашёл свой дешёвый успех.

Не плачет красивая кукла Елена,
Навеки закрылись большие глаза.
Никто не спасёт из картонного плена,
И дождь по пластмассе течёт, как слеза…

Закат за закатом, рассвет за рассветом.
Замёрзли игрушки, они не нужны…
И детской любви согревающей нету.
Погибли игрушки, закончились сны…

(9 августа 2007 года)

----------


## Крошка Ру

"...с любимыми не расставайтесь... с любимыми не расставайтесь... и каждый раз навек прощайтесь, когда уходите на миг..."

Закат огнём осветит крышу,
Я на краю своей печали.
Одна, и мир меня не слышит,
И слёз никто не замечает.

Прощай, мой милый, я решила,
Прощай, я не вернусь с рассветом.
Наверное, я поспешила,
Но не ругай меня за это.

Родной, теперь ты не узнаешь,
Как сильно я тебя любила.
И на асфальте прочитаешь,
С чьим именем я уходила.

И свет погас, и смолкли звуки,
На тротуаре кровь разлита…
Но я избавилась от муки.
Любимый, я тобой убита..!

За горизонтом солнце тает…
Ты смотришь в небо, взгляд не прячешь.
Теперь я тоже не узнаю,
О чём в подушку ночью плачешь…

(16 июля 2007 года)

----------


## smychok

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Потрясающе!!!!!!!!!!!
У меня ещё до сих пор бегают мурашки и трясутся руки!!!!!!!!!!!!
 У меня просто нет слов!!!!!!!!!
Про ангелов и про игрушки очень сильно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 У меня не хватит восклицательных знаков!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Крошка Ру

*автор медленно краснеет...:rolleyes:  :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  :smile: :smile:

----------


## Крошка Ру

Не разбивайте плюшевых сердец,
Не разрезайте шёлковые вены.
Пусть детства приближается конец,
Игрушки тоже плачут - от измены.

Но по ночам. Когда все в доме спят.
Они сидят на подоконнике холодном,
Глазами старыми на темноту глядят,
И понимают вдруг: играть уже не модно.

Они уснут, в них больше нет души.
И знаешь, это внешне незаметно.
Но ты выбрасывать игрушки не спеши,
Они тебя любили. Безответно.

(13 августа 2007 года)

----------


## Крошка Ру

Жизнь полосатая - странная штука.
Кому-то любовь, а кому-то разлука,
Что-то развалится, что-то срастётся,
Кто-то уходит, а кто-то вернётся.

Где-то надеются, где-то не верят,
Кто-то забудет, а кто-то проверит,
Что-то построят, а что-то сломают,
Кто-то боится, а кто-то летает.

Жизнь монохромная - глупая штука.
Бывает и счастье, бывает и мука.
Случается радость, бывают и слёзы.
Реальные факты, прозрачные грёзы...

Но всё-таки жизнь - обалденная штука.
Возможно, борьба, но уж точно не скука.
Так просто уйти и так трудно остаться,
Легко не заметить и сложно признаться.

(21 июля 2007 года)

----------


## Крошка Ру

В тяжёлый час, продавши чёрту душу,
Они не ведали ужасного конца.
Святое обещание нарушив,
Их смерть – воспоминанье без лица.

Грехи отцов – известное проклятье.
Свои ошибки поздно исправлять.
Играть в любовь, и разрывать объятья,
Найти успех, но счастье потерять.

Они страдали и теперь боятся,
Они любили, потому не спят.
Любимые им больше не приснятся,
Все стёрты сны и нет пути назад.

Они успели жизнью наиграться,
Разбить звезду и небо растерзать.
Не думая о чувствах – потеряться.
Теперь их детям суждено страдать.

Не ищут справедливости на свете:
Грехи отцов замаливают дети…

(29 августа 2007 г.)

----------


## Ярослава Лузгина

*Крошка Ру*,
про Петербург - потрясающе!!!!

----------


## Крошка Ру

*Ярослава Лузгина*,
 спасибо Вам :flower:  , обожаю Питер!!!  :flower:

----------


## Ярослава Лузгина

*Крошка Ру*,
 а я ни разу не была. Вот планирую поехать на встречу форумчан 4-5 февраля 2008 года к приезду Мазайкиной!!!
Так что не упускайте возможность совместить приятное с полезным - увидеть город и встретится с ребятами! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## пятачок

Привет, Крошка Ру! Классные стихи, особенно про Питер, где я никогда не была, но столько про него читала, что вижу этот город как наяву, читая ваши строки. Очень проникновенно!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Крошка Ру*,
Я потрясена...  


> Закат за закатом, рассвет за рассветом.
> Замёрзли игрушки, они не нужны…
> И детской любви согревающей нету.
> Погибли игрушки, закончились сны…


Крошечка! Ты умница!!! Твои стихи заставляют ДУМАТЬ. 
С удовольствием буду заходить в твою темку.  :Oj:

----------


## Крошка Ру

большое спасибо)  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  kuku kuku kuku kuku kuku

----------


## Крошка Ру

*Mazaykina*,
 с удовольствием буду выкладывать свои стихи  :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Крошка Ру

*НЕ ПРО НАС*

_Ты же знаешь, нет во мне печали,
И разлука меня больше не убьёт.
Эта жизнь ошибок не прощает,
Но забыть о прошлом не даёт.

Всё проходит, знаешь, время лечит,
Зарастают раны от потерь.
Только шрам останется навечно,
Ведь любовь – неукротимый зверь.

Рвёт она жестоко мою душу,
Разгрызает сердце до крови.
Лживых слов её, пожалуйста, не слушай,
Трезвый ум на помощь не зови.

Разорвутся вены, словно струны,
Ноту протяни в последний раз.
И прощение мне выпало на рунах…
Но ты знаешь, это не про нас.

(8 августа 2007 года)_

----------


## Крошка Ру

*РАЗБУДИ МЕНЯ ОСЕНЬЮ*
_Разбуди меня в первый день осени,
Разбуди, дорогая подруга.
Меня, знаешь ли, ангелы бросили.
Надоело носиться по кругу.

Разбуди меня в сумраке августа,
Когда гаснет проклятое лето.
Я устала от слёз и от слабости,
Я устала от ночи без света.

Я не верю в забвение вечности,
И забуду слова и приметы.
Не бывает тоски в бесконечности.
Не бывает любви без ответа.

(21 августа 2007 г.)
_

----------

goga13 (04.12.2019)

----------


## Крошка Ру

Семь сорок пять. Я начинаю жить.
Обычный день, знакомая дорога,
Всё по минутам, продолжаю быть.
Обычный день, их у меня так много…

Тень серых будней в тусклом октябре,
Дождь, на окне рисующий картины,
Одни и те же мысли… о тебе.
Исчезли сны в огне слепой рутины.

Безликий день, такой же, как вчера,
Течёт по венам боль солёным ядом.
Сгорели жизни, пройдена игра,
Уйди из сердца!.. Впрочем, нет. Не надо…

Я не хочу свободной быть теперь,
Твои глаза ищу в толпе прохожих.
Мне нужен свет, чтобы пройти тоннель,
Мне нужен ты, хоть это невозможно.

Сыграет осень свой печальный блюз,
В немом дожде завертится лавина,
Лавина слов и неоткрытых чувств,
Моей любви живая половина.

(13 октября 2007 г.)

----------


## Крошка Ру

*В*едомая страстью, убита любовью,
*О*статками разума скована боль.
*Л*ениво в ночи истекавшая кровью,
*К*ому-то оставила лучшую роль.

*О*ставила душу, оставила чувства,
*Д*екабрьским морозом закрыто окно.
*И*скать оправданья, зачем? Это грустно.
*Н*о может мне тоже теперь всё равно.
*О* чём ты жалеешь? Кого не забудешь?
*Ч*ьё имя прошепчешь в больном полусне?
*К*огда-нибудь ты осознаешь, что любишь.
*А*прельской полночью, один в тишине.

(18 октября 2007 г.)

----------


## Крошка Ру

Болит душа. Зовите докторов.
Температура скачет и давление.
Врачи придут и много лишних слов,
И всё пенять на лунное затмение.

Болит душа. И закипает кровь.
И панике все силы медицины.
Диагноз – безответная любовь,
Но от неё пока не создали вакцины.

И что же делать? Тихо умирать,
Сжимая зубы от невысказанной боли?
Или остаться, чтобы выбирать,
Соединив обломки сильной воли?

Сомнений нет и страхи позади,
Болит о нём, не слушая советов.
Не останавливайся, всё-таки иди,
_Ещё не прозвучали все ответы.
_
(9 ноября 2007 г.)

----------


## Крошка Ру

Я люблю свои сны без тебя,
Я люблю просыпаться собою,
Я люблю сочинять не любя,
Я люблю притворяться звездою.
Я люблю рисовать на стене,
Я люблю каждый день улыбаться,
Я люблю тосковать о весне,
Я люблю в облака подниматься.
Я люблю каждый вечер без слёз,
Я люблю, когда радуга тает,
Я люблю воплощение грёз,
Я люблю, когда сны улетают…

…Я люблю свои сны без тебя,
Но таких у меня не бывает.
Я люблю сочинять не любя,
Но меня только страсть вдохновляет.
Я люблю, когда плачет апрель,
Когда слёзы в улыбке не спрячешь.
Я люблю лишь тебя и теперь
Я уже не сумею иначе…

(16 сентября 2007 г.)

----------


## PAN

*Крошка Ру*,

 :flower:  ......................................

Для твоих лет... очень сильно..... (это серьёзно...)

Ещё...

----------


## Гуслик

Сильно. Серьёзно. Красиво. Весны тебе и Любви. :flower:

----------


## Крошка Ру

В чьих-то руках - моя смерть,
В чьих-то словах - моя боль.
Мне суждено доиграть
В трагедии главную роль.

Реплики все наизусть.
Есть или было - давно.
Ты далеко - ну и пусть.
Жить или нет - всё равно.

Чья-то любовь - моя жизнь,
В чьих-то глазах - мой ответ.
Кто-то сказал: "Обернись!"
Ты позабыл... Или нет.

(9 сентября 2007 г.)

----------


## Крошка Ру

Последний шанс, последний разговор.
Больнее всё равно уже не будет.
Горячий взгляд, в глазах – немой укор,
И давит мрак, и тишина разбудит.

Последний шанс – подарок от судьбы.
Стихи грустны, слова одни и те же.
Застыло время в мире суеты,
Прощать ошибки люди стали реже.

Последний шанс, и нечего терять,
Я всё скажу, быть может, легче станет…
И нету слов, но трудно не понять…
И тишина, и снова в сердце тянет.

Пустая ночь, остывшая постель,
И снова жить одним воспоминаньем.
Во сне мелькают призраки потерь,
Когда страшнее смерти – ожиданье…

(16 сентября 2007 г.)

----------


## Крошка Ру

ТЕМНАЯ ВОДА

Покинув омут тёмных вод
И воспарив над облаками,
Моя судьба меня зовёт
И ранит острыми клыками.

Я помню тёмные ручьи
Где кровь моя с твоей едина,
И снова от твоей любви,
Осталась только половина.

Я помню свой последний крик,
И тени в чёрном коридоре.
И вспыхнув на один лишь миг
Огонь страстей погаснет вскоре...

Но, обернувшись, уходя,
Оставил тонкую надежду,
Что ты вернёшься, и тогда
Опять меня обнимешь нежно...

----------


## Крошка Ру

_(основано на реальных событиях моей жизни, произошедших 9 ноября 2007 года. посвящается автобусу № 2**)))_

Я просто снова встретилась с тобой.
Так неожиданно, так близко, так желанно…
Опять в игре с настойчивой судьбой
Я проиграла этот бой неравный.

А что потом? Какие-то слова,
Цинично разрывавшие сознанье?
И чья-то страсть, больная голова,
И похотью задавлено желанье…

Но как же больно быть тебе чужой,
Держать огонь мучительных молчаний,
И снова рваться следом за тобой,
Но только обернуться на прощанье…

И всё-таки упрямая судьба
Задержит взгляд на несколько мгновений.
И растворяясь вновь в твоих глазах,
Я разобьюсь на сотни отражений.

(9 ноября 2007 г.)

----------


## Крошка Ру

_Ему..._
Мне так нужны твои глаза,
Мне ничего для них не жаль.
В их глубине ревёт гроза,
Они холодные, как сталь.

Я растоплю их вечный лёд,
Они сверкают для меня.
Пускай мой взгляд тебя влечёт,
Не бойся моего огня.

Застыли стрелки на часах,
Мгновения неосторожны.
Я вижу лишь огонь в глазах
Родных, любимых, невозможных…

----------


## Крошка Ру

Когда закончится дождь,
Когда прекратится гроза,
Ты снова меня обретёшь,
И я приоткрою глаза.

Увижу поток на стекле,
Почувствую запах дождя.
И снова слова в тишине,
«Как больно дышать без тебя…»

Растают в холодной воде,
Обрушатся ливнем немым
Слова, что кричала тебе…
А сердце осталось пустым.

И пусть не кончается дождь.
Пусть долго гремит в облаках.
Но ты никогда не вернёшь
Любовь, что держали в руках.

(2 августа 2007 года)

----------


## Крошка Ру

эээээ...Тост!)))


Любовь - вредна или нужна?
Любовь - награда или боль?
Любовь - опасна иль нежна?
Любовь - к безумию пароль?

Любовь - как вечная игра,
Любовь - развеет ночи мрак,
Любовь - сильнее, чем вчера,
Любовь - и без неё никак...

----------


## Крошка Ру

Пожалуйста, послушай, мне не больно.
Я не хочу прощать тебя опять.
Но в твой жестокий рай попала я невольно,
Стальную цепь любви пыталась разорвать.

Я знаю, я сумею снять оковы,
Но вот смогу ли от тебя уйти?
Уйти навек и не пытаться снова
Тебя среди бессмертных звёзд найти.

Роняя слёзы на холодный камень,
Ты будешь звать меня, но я не обернусь.
Я брошусь вниз, в неистовое пламя,
И больше никогда на небо не вернусь.

Но всё же день придёт, открой ворота рая,
И обними меня, как много лет назад…
И только звёзды, в небе угасая,
Запомнят этот миг.
Но промолчат…

----------


## Angelus

:flower:  Приветик *Крошка Ру* Очень рада, что добралась до Твоей странички и ознакомилась с этим чудесным творчеством. Большая часть стихов очень близка мне по духу. Читала и наслаждалась...Спасибо огромное... Иногда в Твоих стихах проскальзывают готические мотивы, здорово...лично для меня.  
Пиши ещё...с огромнейшим удовольствием буду читать Тебя... 
 P.S. Заходи в гости. Очень хочется услышать Твоё мнение о моём творчестве...Только без поблажек...Ок:wink:

----------


## Крошка Ру

Она ждала. Ждала его в ночи,
У тёмного подъезда, на заборе.
Она ждала и в пламени свечи
В который раз сжигала своё горе.

Она ждала. Как будто в первый раз.
Его лишь тени, голоса, дыханья...
Она ждала. Вот и фонарь погас...
Вся в обречённости безумного желанья.

А город жил. В неоновых лучах,
Горел в огне предпраздничного света.
Она ждала. Лишь иней на плечах
Растаял тихо в дыме сигаретном.

А он не спит. Он думает... О ней?
Его глаза закрыты для печали.
И он молчит. Сжигает в вихре дней
Глухую безысходность ожиданья.

Она ждала... Был сильный снегопад.
Она ждала. У незакрытой двери...
Но он молчит. И чувства наугад.
Она ждала. Но он ей не поверил.

(20 декабря 2007 г.)

----------


## Крошка Ру

Она влюбилась, странная такая,
Как будто мало в жизни перемен,
Она, увы, пока ещё не знает,
Что вся любовь – клубок чужих измен.

Она тоскует, странная такая,
Переживает, снова слёзы льёт,
Её надежд никто не понимает.
Зачем слова? Он всё равно уйдёт.

И сколько бы она не умирала,
И сколько б валерьянки не пила,
Она мечтает всё начать сначала,
И снова стать, такою, как была.

А он не любит вспоминать о прошлом,
Старается забыть её скорей,
И говорит себе, что это невозможно,
И избегает взгляда много дней.

Она не верит, странная такая.
Как будто можно что-то изменить.
Никто вокруг пока не понимает,
Что это дар – так трепетно любить.

(26 ноября 2007 г.)

----------


## PAN

Вот сижу, читаю..... при этом по-прежнему считая себя "нелюбителем" подобной лирики.....
Подкупает качество... наверное...
*Крошка Ру*, пиши... Такие стихи вполне можно издавать, стыдно не будет... ни тебе, ни издателю...
Удачи.....

----------


## Крошка Ру

*PAN*,
 большое Вам спасибо. этот Ваш отзыв очень задел душу. в хорошем смысле))) такая критика вдохновляет и заставляет задуматься.  :Ok:  
 и всё-таки надеюсь, что Вам понравилось :smile:  ещё раз СПАСИБО

----------


## PAN

Если вы почувствовали в моих словах некое сомнение - так это не критика, а подсознательное желание читателя увидеть в ваших работах нечто более широкое, чем один человек... Потенциал огромен, а мишень одна... Жаль... Очень надеюсь увидеть вашу лирику свободной от этих наручников... Сколько всего вокруг... прекрасного, странного, смешного, вдохновенного... Стоит только поднять глаза... Ещё раз повторюсь - вы несёте в себе редкий дар... Не прячьте его в узкой нише...

С уважением, ...

----------


## Anton

Ай да PAN, ай да молодец! :Ok:  
*Крошка Ру*, вы - замечательный автор и ваше творчество - интересное, глубокое, полное чувств, эмоций, легко читается, хоть иногда и противоречиво! Но, это - не главное, правда? Мы, ведь - не ангелы...:smile: 
А главное, в чем я согласен с PANом - это широты, что-ли не хватает... смены настроения... какая-то подавленность чувствуется... 

Дорогая *Крошка Ру*, взмахните вашими большими и сильными крыльями... Они не слабые у вас... Вы, только поверьте в это всем сердцем, всей душою! Ведь жизнь и правда, замечательная штука!
Желаю от всей души творческих успехов, головокружительного полёта, блистательного куража! В вас, намного больше заложено! А мы, Ваши скромные читатели, будем с нетерпением ждать нового! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## smychok

Так интересно и логично всё выстроено!!!
Только хотел немного покритиковать, а тут раз и Пан!!!

Я бы никогда не написал так: ничего лишнего, а всё остальное исключительно по делу!!!!

Пан - я просто снимаю шляпу и.... ну просто тройной испанский поклон))) :Ok:  
Только захотел отвесить реверансы пану - а это уже сделал Антон)) :Pivo:  
 Только подумал о том, что бы подвести какой-то итог, а тут Женечка  :flower:

----------


## smychok

Крошка!!!
Ты где???
Мы же ждём!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smychok

Крошка!!!
А можно поэксперементировать с твоими текстами на музыку???
 Меня интересуют первые 2 стиха - про ангелов(я думаю про дует),
и про игрушки!!!
 Не знаю что получится, но они меня "качают"))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Крошка Ру*,
За суетой не увидела твоего прихода, сожалею! Очень сожалею!
Поражена! Очарована!
Не могу выбрать фаворита - все стихи просто потрясающие!!!!!!!
С наступающим Новым Годом! Творческих успехов!
С удовольствием преобрету сборник твоих стихов!

----------


## Крошка Ру

*smychok*,
 ой, ну что за вопрос! ну конечно можно!))) потом вышлите версию!  :Ok:  :smile: 

*Звёздочка*,
 спасибо, Звездочка! и тебя с Наступающим!

----------


## Крошка Ру

Дорогие мои друзья-форумчане!!! 
Сердечно поздравляю вас всех с самым ярким и волшебным праздником: наступающим Новым Годом!!! искренне желаю вам счастья! и главное, чтобы исполнялись ваши мечты! хотя бы по одной в год!:tongue:  но самые заветные! :Aga:  :rolleyes:  и конечно, поскольку все в люди творческие - всем желаю неиссякаемого Вдохновенья  и успехов в любых начинаниях и продолжениях :Ok:  !!!   :Snegurochka:  

с любовью и радостью
ваша _маленька ПаНдО ))) _  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> ваша маленька *ПаН*дО


И Вас с наступающим..... :flower:  

Ваш PANпОслЕ...)))

----------


## Гуслик

Это замечательно, что всё больше появляется на форуме настоящих поэтов. Вот очень достойный пример! 
Крошка Ру, - ты молодец!  :flower:  
И, наверняка, тоже не любишь рыбий жир...

----------


## Крошка Ру

*Гуслик*,
 терпеть не могу :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Гуслик

Желаю тебе Счастливого Безрыбижирного Нового Года ! И чтобы Винни посвятил тебе поэму...а Пятачок подарил шарик твоего любимого размера.. :flower:

----------


## smychok

А народ-то подтягивается))))
Естественно!!!!!
Я бы сильно удивился(и огорчился бы), если бы такой талант затерялся в океане инет страниц!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Крошка Ру

А это всего лишь маленькое новогоднее поздравление, написанное в порыве особого вдохновения  :Oj:  
может быть вам понравится)))  :Blush2:  

_Пусть будет свет в твоём окне,
Пусть открываются все двери,
Пусть будет солнце при луне,
Пусть возвращаются потери.

И пусть сбывается мечта,
И будет солнечной погода.
Ты знаешь, я люблю тебя,
Будь счастлив, милый, с новым годом!

(31 декабря 2007 г.)
_

----------


## Крошка Ру

*ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ.* :Vishenka 34:  

Я буду вечной, как луна,
Как море, как огонь, как дождь,
Как дрожь руки, как жар вина,
Я буду той, кого не ждёшь.

Я буду нежной, как весна,
Как блики солнца на окне,
Как новолуние без сна,
Как полночь мая в тишине.

Я буду музыкой без нот,
Горячим ветром в облаках,
Твоей зимой из года в год
Снежинкой таять на руках.

Я буду только там, где ты,
Развею мрак, туман и ложь.
Я буду ангелом мечты,
Я буду той, кого ты ждёшь…

(25 ноября 2007 г.)

----------


## PAN

> И опять в своём любимом жанре)


Мы заметили...:biggrin:  Смотри - попадёшься Умке и Бобсану в тему с пародиями... :rolleyes:  (Если это случится - ни в коем случае не обижайся...:wink: )

----------


## smychok

> Мы заметили...:biggrin:  Смотри - попадёшься Умке и Бобсану в тему с пародиями... :rolleyes:  (Если это случится - ни в коем случае не обижайся...:wink: )


Ничё - отвоюем талант!!!!

----------


## Крошка Ру

*smychok*,
 :Thank You2:   :Thank You2:   :Thank You2:   :Thank You2:   :Thank You2:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## PAN

:biggrin: ...

----------


## smychok

:cool: Пан, я думаю вы со мной????

----------


## PAN

Я со всеми...:biggrin: 
Вы все для меня дОроги...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ничё - отвоюем талант!!!!


 :Vah:   :Vah:  От кого?
Я пропустила "нападение"?:biggrin: 
ДА ты что? Мальчишки супер... весёлые и безобидные - приколисты- я ЗА НИХ на мбразуру:biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я буду только там, где ты,
> Развею мрак, туман и ложь.
> Я буду ангелом мечты,
> Я буду той, кого ты ждёшь…


Очень красиво!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## smychok

Да тут много чего красивого - мне не хватит времени вот так кусочками открывать)))):biggrin:  :Oj:

----------


## Juli

*Крошка Ру*,
 здорово!!!!!!! слов нет! удачи тебе! и ждем еще стихов!
читаю и упиваюсь словами....

----------


## smychok

Пропала.....
Пугает лишь одно меня......

----------


## Крошка Ру

*smychok*,
 что вы, я всегда с вами!))) просто какой-то творческий кризис :frown:  учёба началась, в голове одни цифры и кредиты  :Wacko:  просто ужас! но я стараюсь! обязательно порадую вас (надеюсь, что порадую) новыми стихами!  :Aga:   очень вас всех люблю!  :Tender:   :Thank You2:

----------


## smychok

Я не верю своему монитору!!!!!
Неужели это сама Крошка???
Посмеяться хочешь????
Найди мою темку "дождались..." - там где-то затерялась одна из моих плюсовок!!!  Песня для поднятия настроения - мне интересно узнать твоё мнение - выполняет ли она свою функцию???

----------


## Крошка Ру

203-Й.

Сквозь жидкий свет ночных дорог,
По зимним улицам замерзшим
Она без мыслей и тревог,
Летит вперед, забыв о прошлом.

Пустой автобус, тишина,
Маршрут привычный, "двести третий",
А за окном молчит луна,
Всё представляя в бледном свете.

Но не грустит она сейчас,
Сегодня путь без остановок,
Спасаясь от привычных фраз
Без многоточий и без скобок.

Бегут куда-то фонари,
Проносит мимо чьи-то окна.
Автобус номер двести три,
И ей так сладко-одиноко...

(24 января 2008 г.)

----------


## PAN

Класс...

----------


## Элла

Выбрать что то одно не получается,нравится почти все......или  ВСЕ !,без почти.
Жду продолжения....

----------


## Крошка Ру

*Элла*,
*Жека4ка*,
 Спасибо вам огромное!  :flower:  
*PAN*,
 Ваше мнение - для меня как приговор (в хорошем смысле)))): одно лаконичное слово - и сразу ясно, удалось стихитворение или нет :smile:  Спасибо!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## smychok

Вопросов нет)))

----------


## muzycant

*Крошка Ру*,
 я тут песенку сделал на ваши стихи "Разбуди меня осенью"
вот ток плюсик запишу выставлю надеюсь вы не будете против?
слова правда пришлось поменять совсем чуть-чуть чтоб в мужском роде было...

----------


## smychok

Крошка, а когда следующее обновление???

----------


## Крошка Ру

*muzycant*,
 с удовольствием послушаю)))
*smychok*,
 ох, не знаю.....  :Fz:

----------


## smychok

А кто знает???

----------


## Ri4i

*Крошка Ру*,
Потрясающе!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
А кто-нибудь пишет музыку на Ваши стихи? И как Вы относитесь к сотрудничеству?

----------


## Крошка Ру

*Ri4i*,
 спасибо  :Oj:   к сотрудничеству отношусь положительно))) но очень хочу сама попробовать написать стихи на музыку...

----------


## tina

*Крошка Ру*,
 мне очень понравились твои стихи.теперь чаще буду в гостях на твоей страничке.

----------


## Ri4i

*Крошка Ру*,
Я в личку отправила сообщение

----------


## ezelenina

Вот странно... Читаю - и невольно вылавливаю мелкие огрехи (ну есть у меня эта дурацкая привычка!) Там ритм немного сбоит... Тут лишний слог затесался... Здесь рифму бы пооригинальнее... (Знаю, в моих стихах посторонний глаз выловит этих огрехов ничуть не меньше, а может и куда боле...)  И вдруг ловлю себя на том, что это неважно! Просто читаю - и получаю удовольствие!
P.S.  А без помарок было бы еще лучше...
P.P.S. Или нет?...
 :flower:   :flower:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Лев

> что это неважно!


В стихах важно всё: впечатление от первого прочтения может быть потрясающим от того, что заложено и музыка может сразу зазвучать. Но когда, вдохновлённый прочтением, пытаешься записать зазвучавшую музыку, натыкаешься на неровные по ритму строчки - это самое главное, 
всякие другие ошибки можно сразу исправить. В остальном необходима работа с автором стихов. Не каждый соглашается на правку и приходится отказываться от задуманного, отложив написанную мелодию до лучших времён.

----------


## smychok

* Лев*, я абсолютно с Вами согласен!!!
(Я понимаю что ничего достойного  пока не показал, но я верю в то, что я всё же исправлюсь!!!)
*ezelenina*
Я вас понимаю - когда сам зашёл в первый раз и навскидку прочитал несколько произведений - был приятно ошарашен!!!!

----------


## пятачок

Крошка Ру , у меня нет шарика подходящего размера (тем более я не знаю какой будет подходящим), но если была бы у меня возможность я подарила бы тебе ОГРОМНЫЙ КРАСНЫЙ шарик в виде сердца. Моего сердца. Спасибо за твои стихи и за удовольствие от настоящей поэзии, которое они неизменно приносят!:))

----------


## Крошка Ру

*пятачок*,
 подумать только, мой любимый шарик..! :smile:  спасибо!!!!!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## smychok

Крошка, очень жаль что я тебя  не застал в асе ((
Твоё предложение ещё в силе по поводу текстов!!!
Я сеичас работаю над новой песней и там очень-очень вписываются твои ангелы с одним крылом!!! Мне только нужно немного переработать несколько рифм!!! Я надеюсь ты будешь не против???

Как всегда с огромным уважением))
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Целю ваши рукиkiss

----------


## smychok

А ты тут бываешь вообще???
Ответ по песне кинешь мне в тему???
А то у меня там посещения вообще нет, а мне приятно будет))

----------


## PAN

*Крошка Ру*,

Скромно жду новых стихов...

----------


## smychok

Пан


> Скромно жду новых стихов...


Ошибочка - не жду, а ЖДЁМ-с!!!

Крошка, давненько не обновлялась страничка!!!!
Скоро влепим строгий выговор с занесением в личное дело!!!
Советую с полной ответственностью отнестись к своим поклонникам!!!!

----------


## Крошка Ру

*Южный ветер.
*
А она стояла
                 на краю балкона,
А внизу зеваки
                 собрались толпою.
Люди не услышат
                 ни мольбы, ни стона –
Она просто любит
                 поиграть с судьбою.

Южный бриз с бензином
                 растворяет мысли,
И повис над крышей
                 смог автомобильный.
И летят с балкона
                 порванные письма,
Разметая чувства
                 повседневной пылью.

И она руками
                 легкий ветер ловит,
А внизу зубами
                 щёлкают зеваки.
Нет, она не прыгнет,
                 и не будет крови.
Не дождутся жертвы
                 хищные собаки.

И она не станет
                 жертвовать любовью,
И пускать по ветру
                 белые страницы.
Нет, она не прыгнет,
                 и не будет боли.
Просто захотелось
                 притвориться птицей.

И она посмотрит
                 в безмятежность мая,
Свежий южный ветер
                 обжигает губы.
Закрывая окна
                 городского рая,
Продолжает верить –
                 потому что любит.:smile:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Продолжает верить –


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## Крошка Ру

*PAN*,
 полагаю, рецензия положительна?? :biggrin:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## PAN

:Aga:  ...:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Как всегда потрясающе!!!!!
Извини, что пока задерживаю с тем, что обещал, просто у меня сейчас идёт основная запись и не имею пока времени сделать шаг в сторону(((

----------


## Крошка Ру

*smychok*,
 спасибо, дорогой  :flower:   никакой спешки не надо! как только - так сразу :smile: :wink:  :Ok:

----------


## Крошка Ру

*PAN*,
 Вы, как всегда, потрясающе лаконичны :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## smychok

> smychok,
> спасибо, дорогой  никакой спешки не надо! как только - так сразу


ОК!!!
Я на выходных еду домой и постараюсь хотя бы поровнять миди (его я уже давно написал)

----------


## Крошка Ру

Календари

Одна, любимая тобой,
Я каждый вечер вновь одна
Смотрю сквозь ночь, сквозь мрак слепой,
Туда, где прячется луна.

В твоих далеких окнах свет
И равнодушный стук дверей.
Меня сегодня ночью нет,
Как нет пустых календарей.

Темнеет поздно над Москвой,
И оживают фонари.
Я буду всё-таки с тобой,
Когда сгорят календари...

----------


## PAN

> Когда сгорят календари...


 :Aga:  .....

----------


## Оля Степанова

Крошечка,отличные стихи!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

ждём продолжения!!!

----------


## PAN

> ждём продолжения!!!


Вот и я о томммммм..... :Aga:

----------


## Крошка Ру

Недавно посмотрела фильм... :Vah:  впечатлилась...:eek:  написала... :Oj:  

Бонни и Клайд.

Я люблю тебя, ты меня слышишь?
На губах застывает улыбка…
Я с тобою. Всё дальше, всё выше…
За грехи, за чужие ошибки.

За тобой, за мечтой и любовью,
Не боясь ни измены, ни рая.
И дорогу, залитую кровью,
В бесконечности я оставляю.

Я с тобой, до суда, до рассвета,
всё последним часам отдавая.
Позади миллиард километров…
Только пули сердца разрывают.

Я люблю тебя… ты меня слышишь..?
Может быть, мы теперь станем ветром,
Полетим сквозь дороги и крыши…
Позади миллиард километров…

----------


## overload

*Крошка Ру*,
 Сударыня... Вы весьма плодовитая личность, но говорю это никак не с укором и иронией - в каждом стихотворении есть - тема и мысль. А это очень важно.
Лично я лирику не предпочитаю, я её пишу, и тогда лишь, когда припрёт. Когда соберутся воедино минимум три вещи: тема, желание и возможности. 
Что получится, то и получится.
Считаю, что любая лирика хороша, коли в ней есть душа.

----------


## Крошка Ру

> Считаю, что любая лирика хороша, коли в ней есть душа.


совершенно согласна :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## vocalist33

ВАЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
НЕТ СЛОВ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Крошка Ру

*vocalist33*,
 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :Thank You:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Сударыня... Вы весьма плодовитая личность


Недостаточно...:biggrin: 
Хотелось бы больше...:rolleyes:

----------


## Крошка Ру

*PAN*,
 получив от Вас комментарий, я сразу понимаю, что стихотворение удалось :rolleyes:  :Oj:  очень благодарна за отзывы  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Ri4i

*Крошка Ру*, привет!!! :smile: 
Снова и снова потрясающие стихи!  :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
А что насчёт моего предложения? Я в личку отправила сообщение  :Aga:

----------


## smychok

Ну что, я немного набрал материала - что пойдёт - не знаю)))
Как только что-то  - ты первая, кто об этом узнает)))

----------


## Крошка Ру

*smychok*,
 верю в тебя! :smile:  :flower:   :Pig Ball:

----------


## Крошка Ру

Каким был бы мир без тебя...

Каким был бы мир без тебя -
Бессмысленным, скучным, пустым,
Холодным, как зимний рассвет,
И хрупким, как утренний дым.

Каким был бы мир без тебя -
Замерзшим, прозрачным стеклом,
Наполненным тяжестью снов,
Покинутый неба теплом.

Какой был бы мир без тебя!-  
Забытый, неведомый край...
Без слов и без взглядов твоих - 
Заснеженный, брошенный рай.

За глаз твоих ласковый свет - 
Пусть даже остынет Земля.
Средь тысяч далеких планет
Не нужен мне мир без тебя.

----------


## PAN

> Заснеженный, брошенный рай.


Безотносительно великолепный образ...

----------


## Януся

нет слов!!!!!!!!!!!гениально!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Крошка Ру

*PAN*,
*Януся*,
 :Thank You:  :Thank You:  :Yes2:

----------


## Крошка Ру

Пахнут свечи апельсином,
В темноте дрожат ресницы.
Заливает темно-синим
Полночь белые страницы.

Зажигает небо звезды, 
Сеть магических сплетений,
И в глазах твоих сквозь слезы
Пляшут призрачные тени.

Но любви твоей так мало
Этой ночи в звездной сети,
Обнимая одеяло,
Утопаешь в лунном свете.

Опускаются ресницы,
Апельсином пахнут свечи.
Твои сны - ночные птицы,
Вестники случайной встречи.

17 августа 2008 г.

----------


## chumandriha

*Крошка Ру*,
Заворожена... очарована... Бесподобно!   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Но, все же, как же больно так чувствовать...

----------


## Крошка Ру

> Но, все же, как же больно так чувствовать...


зато как прекрасно.....

----------


## Juli

*Крошка Ру*,
 в очередной раз мой поклон :Ok:  и миллион роз  :flower:  к ногам, великолепной поэтессе!  :Vah:

----------


## Крошка Ру

*Juli*,
 :Thank You:  :Thank You:  :Thank You:  :Blush:

----------


## PAN

> Пахнут свечи апельсином,


 :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## smychok

Ну что, предыдущая вещь на стадии завершения...))
Ищем новый материал??? Не против???

----------


## Крошка Ру

> Не против???


могу ли я быть против, маэстро??  :Brunette:   :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Ты меня вгоняешь перед всеми в краску :Oj: , а мне же нужно держать имидж соответствующий моей аватарке!!!
 Ты не против, что я личико спрятал??? Ты меня и так в лицо знаешь)))

----------


## MOPO

> Заснеженный, брошенный рай.


Я - Ангел!
Пусть крылья мои,
Обрезаны и ободранны!
Я - Ангел!
Пускай мои благости,
Отрьбью и нищим отданы!
Я - Ангел!
Хоть Бог мой яростный,
Сорвал с меня все одежды!
Я - Ангел!
Сомнений сладостный!
Несущий всем свет надежды!

----------


## Крошка Ру

*smychok*,
 Крайне загадочный аватар  :Ok: 

*МОРО*,
 как точно, лакончино и красиво  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Ri4i

Дорогая Крошка! Восхищаюсь музыкой твоих стихов:
*"Каким был бы мир без тебя -
Бессмысленным, скучным, пустым,
Холодным, как зимний рассвет,
И хрупким, как утренний дым"* 
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Не забывай обо мне :smile:

----------


## Крошка Ру

Иначе

Забыто всё. Расходятся пути
В густой туман. И закрывая двери,
Не сожалеем. Только не найти
Нам больше никогда своей потери.

Мы не друзья - мы слишком далеки.
Проходим мимо - равнодушные до боли.
И светят нам другие маяки,
Нас уводя от прошлого неволи...

Мы не смогли разрушить сотню лет.
Что было - ничего уже не значит.
Мы не друзья - нас просто больше нет.
Забыто все. Могло ли быть иначе...

----------


## PAN

> Забыто всё.


 :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## Крошка Ру

Я вернусь.

Я усну лишь теперь, когда всё позади,
Когда осень спокойно рисует
На асфальте наброски любимых картин,
Тратя серые краски впустую...

Я заплачу теперь, когда слёз больше нет,
Когда снег засыпает дороги...
Заметает тобою оставленный след,
Унося в бесконечность тревоги.

Я вернусь лишь тогда, когда ливнем весна
Упадет на холодную Землю.
Когда звёздный рассвет разорвет небеса -
Перестанет мир быть ЧЁРНО-БЕЛЫМ...

----------


## Ri4i

> Когда звёздный рассвет разорвет небеса -
> Перестанет мир быть ЧЁРНО-БЕЛЫМ...


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Я вернусь лишь тогда, когда ливнем весна
> Упадет на холодную Землю.
> Когда звёздный рассвет разорвет небеса -
> Перестанет мир быть ЧЁРНО-БЕЛЫМ...


 Мы столько не выдержим...
Возвращайся намного раньше - ты посмотри сколько вокруг красок!!! Осень - любимая пора Пушкина...

----------


## Крошка Ру

> Осень - любимая пора Пушкина...


и нелюбимая мной :Kez 13:  депрессуха накатывает, зато в творческом плане - продуктивное время года:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Гы!!!
Ты по асе получила моё сообщение по поводу переслать мне ещё раз текст,т.к. предыдущий "потерялся"???

----------


## Крошка Ру

*smychok*,
 да, и я послала ещё в пятницу... не дошло? сегодня ещё раз кину =)

----------


## MOPO

> Забыто всё. Расходятся пути


А мне твоих троп не найти никогда,
Мне выпал удел параллельных путей,
Мой сад опустел, в нем одна череда,
Мой город застыл - он пустой без людей.
И мир мой пустой - вот такая беда
Как рельсы - вдвоем и за горизонт,
Они не сойдуться в пути никогда,
И мы никогда........


Так, навеяли твои строки немного

----------


## smychok

> да, и я послала ещё в пятницу... не дошло? сегодня ещё раз кину =)


Нет - ничего не пришло ни разу - только приходили какие-то письмя с другого адреса, но их не пропустил антиспам...

----------


## smychok

Солнышко, ты где???

----------


## smychok

> Забыто всё. Расходятся пути
> В густой туман. И закрывая двери,
> Не сожалеем. Только не найти
> Нам больше никогда своей потери.


Вот что значит на свежую голову...
Зашел и это первое, что попало на глаза... Перечитал на одном дыхании...
Почему я этого не заметил в прошлый раз??

----------


## Крошка Ру

Когда ты пишешь мне...

Когда ты пишешь мне "Привет", я будто бы снова слышу твой голос, окликающий меня на улице. Я невольно хочу обернуться, но знаю, что позади меня всего лишь стена. Мое имя с твоих губ - я и не думала, не могла представить, что оно может так звучать. Я бы отдала многие часы жизни за то, чтобы снова услышать как ты зовешь меня.

   Когда ты улыбаешься :) мне с экрана, я вспоминаю как преображались твои глаза, когда ты улыбался мне при встрече, как они светились теплым голубым сиянием, и, казалось, даже солнце не способно быть ярче...

   Дела у меня отлично. И я тоже улыбаюсь :), чтобы ты поверил, что это действительно так. Но я не вру - я защищаюсь.

   Что я сейчас делаю? Пытаюсь унять дрожь в руках и успокоить безумно колотящееся сердце, чтобы осознать, что я пишу тебе прежде, чем рука дрогнет на кнопке "Отправить". Какая тяжелая внутренняя борьба... Один щелчок - и какие-то неровные фразы уже летят к тебе. И я не забываю непринужденно улыбаться :), хоть ты этого и не видишь... Я не вру - я сдерживаюсь.

   Ты ничего больше не спросишь? Я чувствую как гаснет эйфория, словно из меня выпустили жизнь. И сердце уже замедлило бег, теперь оно нервно вздрагивает, и каждый удар отдается в пересохшем горле, горячих висках и пальцах, судорожно ломающих карандаш. Я отдала бы много дней своего существования, лишь бы сидеть сейчас рядом с тобой.

   Наверно, ты пошел пить чай. Хотя нет, ты же любишь кофе... А я уже успокоилась... Ну зачем, зачем я мучаю себя?? Каждое свое слово ты будто вырезаешь у меня на сердце. Я словно снова проваливаюсь в сон, где ты касаешься губами моей щеки, тихо и нежно, чтобы не разбудить..И в этом пьянящем кошмаре я вспоминаю, как пахли твои волосы в тот день, когда ты впервые поцеловал меня. Я отдала бы все  - лишь бы вернуться в тот день.

   И я отправлю тебе ответ - искренне-фальшивый, ведь ты все равно не увидишь как падают сквозь пальцы мои слезы. Я никогда не напишу тебе, что чувствую на самом деле. Но я не вру - я пытаюсь выжить.

   Ты уйдешь и тут же забудешь про этот ничего не значащий разговор. И неважно, что я проведу эту ночь без сна, бездумно глядя в темноту и растравляя себе душу надрывной музыкой, проливая слезы в тысячный раз, - тебе все равно, а я привыкла... Я усну лишь под утро и проснусь от того, что ты снова рядом и я ощущаю твое присутствие. Во сне... Что мне сделать, чтобы никогда не просыпаться..?

   Когда ты снова напишешь мне "Привет", все начнется сначала. Но я справлюсь, я умею. Я отдала бы полжизни, чтобы вторую половину провести с тобой... Но я никогда тебе этого не скажу. Я не вру - я просто молча люблю тебя.

----------


## Лев

> Что мне сделать, чтобы никогда не просыпаться..?


Йаду...:smile: Ещё что-нибудь расскажи, хорошо получается :Aga:  :flower:  Раздел "Проза" есть уже на форуме...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Крошечка, прочитала все твои странички. . . Ты просто талантище!

----------


## Лариса888

Спасибо за проникновенные строки , они раскрывают душу...


> Не ищут справедливости на свете:
> Грехи отцов замаливают дети…

----------


## Kliakca

:Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Крошка Ру

*Лев*,
 Йаду - боязно...)) не карайте за маленькое нарушение, просто не хотелось создавать новую тему..прозы-то у меня маловато:wink:

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
*Лариса888*,
*Kliakca*,
 :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 32:

----------


## PAN

> Раздел "Проза" есть уже на форуме...


 :Aga: ...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> не хотелось создавать новую тему..прозы-то у меня маловато


Может быть - это только начало???...

Ждём в прозе... :flower:

----------


## Лев

> не карайте за маленькое нарушение, просто не хотелось создавать новую тему..прозы-то у меня маловато


Лиха беда... Да не каратели мы - читатели :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Когда ты пишешь мне...


 .........................................
Я не знаю, что  сказать... *Крошка Ру*,
 Это безоговорочный накаут!!!

----------


## Крошка Ру

- Холодный воздух, море, синева.
  Над горизонтом небеса темнеют.
  Теперь я знаю, ты была права - 
  Меня моя свобода не согреет.

  Я одинок, как солнце, я дышу
  Солёным воздухом над бездной океана.
  Я ветер, разбиваюсь и спешу
  Упасть на землю мощью урагана.

  Я не приду в твои немые сны,
  Я слишком дорожу своей свободой.
  Да, я один. Свободен от весны,
  Я проклят и благословлен природой.


- Ты ветер - значит, я тобой дышу,
  Ты свет - и я ищу тебя зимою.
  Ты просто будь - о большем не прошу.
  Хоть далеко, хоть близко, будь со мною...

  Ты не один - у солнца есть луна,
  У ветра - небо, у Вселенной - звезды.
  А у тебя есть я... Лишь я одна,
  Пусть я не лучше чертовой свободы.

  Я буду ждать тебя средь белых облаков,
  искать твой голос в рёве урагана.
  Я буду ждать тебя всю тысячу веков
  Над бесконечностью седого океана.

----------


## Skadi

> Ты не один - у солнца есть луна,
>   У ветра - небо, у Вселенной - звезды.
>   А у тебя есть я... Лишь я одна,
>   Пусть я не лучше чертовой свободы.


 :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> Закат огнём осветит крышу,
> Я на краю своей печали.


Красиво!!! Трогательно....

----------


## LenZ

*Крошка Ру*,
Я потрясена! Вобще не понимаю, как я не заходила на твою страничку раньше?! Очень красивые стихи! Замечательные! Просто нет слов!!!!!!! Надеюсь скоро приобрести твой сборник. Буду рада видеть тебя и твои комментарии на моей страничке (Для тех, кому бывает одиноко).

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Крошечка, прочитала все твои странички. . . Ты просто талантище!


Присоединяюсь!!!  :flower:

----------


## Крошка Ру

*LenZ*,
 спасибо вам от всего сердца за теплый отзыв..это так важно слышать  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  непременно посещу вашу страницу!

----------


## LenZ

*Крошка Ру*,
И Вам спасибо за Ваши стихи!!!!! Я очень рада, что открыла для себя раздел "Поэзия". Здесь собрались настоящие таланты. Я очень рада, что могу всё это прочесть. У Вас, действительно, талант!  Даже не заметила, как перешла на ВЫ. Давай на ТЫ. Меня Лена зовут. Буду очень рада с тобой общаться. И, конечно, читать твои новые стихи!

----------


## Крошка Ру

*LenZ*,
 Очень приятно, я Катя ))) :rolleyes:

----------


## LenZ

*Крошка Ру*,
И мне очень приятно!

*Добавлено через 21 секунду*
*Крошка Ру*,
 :flower:

----------


## MOPO

> Я так люблю тебя, весенний Петербург!


Питер люблю в любое время года - но весной ..........................  :Ok:

----------


## LenZ

*Крошка Ру*,
Привет! Куда-то ты пропала, маленький ангел! И нет новых стихов... :frown: Жду...

----------


## LenZ

О, юный ангел с белыми крылами,
С румянцем, схожим с отблеском зари!
Не исчезай, побудь немного с нами!
Надежду, веру людям подари!

----------


## Крошка Ру

после стольких месяцев полнейшего затишья, я просто взяла ручку и написала стих...:confused:

_Четыре новых года без тебя.
А может, я опять себя терзаю...
Все также медленно вращается Земля,
И солнце понемногу остывает.

Четыре долгих года, как во сне,
Сквозь муки совести и тяжести познанья,
Сквозь солнца свет и слезы в тишине,
Я оборачиваюсь снова на прощанье.

Погаснет солнце и покроет тьма
Полярной ночью сотни параллелей.
Но я смогу их пересечь одна,
Я не боюсь, моё проклятье - верить...

А может, так и нужно - не остыть
В холодном блеске северных сияний.
Я буду верить, помнить и любить,
И каждый год загадывать желанье._

----------


## tamara rabe

Вы талантливы, Крошка. Однозначно. :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*Крошка Ру*,
Крошечка!!!! Ты вернулась!!!  :Vah:  Хорошее стихотворение!  :flower:  Не пропадай!

----------


## Крошка Ру

Новый год 2010

Еще пять дней и все по новой,
Лишь поменяю календарь.
И полотно дороги ровной
Покроет инеем январь...

Еще пять дней и возвращаюсь
На прежний путь без мишуры,
Без электрических сияний - 
По правилам простой игры.

И так немыслимо, так странно,
Что весь твой долгий прошлый год,
Пока лишь бьют часы с экрана
Перед глазами проплывет.

Опять встречать рассвет похмельем
В объятиях холодных стен,
Считая ночи и недели
До долгожданных перемен.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Обожаю Ваши стихи. . .

----------


## Крошка Ру

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 спасибо вам ну просто преогромнейшее,  :Ok:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
с наступающим :Vishenka 36:

----------


## atan232

*Крошка Ру*,
 раньше Вашей темки я не замечала. Но с пребольшим удовольствием читала Ваши стихи. Уж больно по душе пришлись. Вы большой талант.

----------


## Крошка Ру

Сквозь самую длинную ночь
И вой ледяных февралей
Я долго искала твой след
По свету слепых фонарей.

Мой самый смертельный кошмар,
Мою отравляющий кровь -
Однажды тебя не узнать,
Твой свет не почувствовать вновь.

Я верю, тебя я найду
Среди миллиардов людей,
Сквозь самую длинную ночь
Сквозь боль ледяных февралей.

----------

Malina sladkaja (07.01.2020)

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Катя, привет! Сто лет не заглядывал. Рад видеть - растёшь! По старой дружбе, если позволишь, маленький совет: попробуй сделать так, чтобы идущие друг за другом слова не начинались с одинаковой буквы - когда так написано, читается тяжелее (сам этим грешу иногда, поэтому и тебе советую обратить внимание). Я понял, что писать надо стараться так, как-будто ты точно знаешь, что это стихотворение будет читать со сцены артист. Прочитаешь сам громко - и услышишь труднопроизносимые переходы, обилие шипящих - то, что  портит восприятие со стороны. 

Только не сердись, это просто дружеский совет.   Саша.

----------


## overload

Вполне законченное стихотворение... точка поставлена.
Хорошо! :smile:

----------


## Крошка Ру

*Старый Гуслик*,
 дааа) теряю хватку )  но приятно снова видеть Вас в моей теме  :flower: 

*overload*,
 краткость сестра..)):rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

*Крошка Ру*,
 Пишем потиху??? ))) :flower: 
 А у меня для тебя супраз есть - через пару дней на мыло вышлю...

----------


## Крошка Ру

*smychok*,
 пишем, случается ))) я люблю хорошие сюрпризы ^_^ так шо ждууу)

----------


## Крошка Ру

_Вот прошло уже нескоолько лет со дня создания темы. Может быть, кто-то еще на нее подписан :) сегодня день рождерия у человека, любовь к которому вдохновила меня на написание каждого из этих стихотворений. Но это, похоже, в прошлом. 8 лет прошло.._ 


*Я не люблю тебя, я выдумала образ,
Неидеальный, странный, но родной.
Походку, запах, взгляд, негромкий голос,
Несуществующий, но все-таки живой.

Какой ты стал...Каким тебя я знала?
Ты изменился, впрочем, как и я.
Твой первый образ с самого начала
Надежно заперт в сердце у меня.

Я не люблю тебя. Не буду притворяться
Ведь ты не существуешь, ты другой.
Но для меня тебе всегда семнадцать,
Когда мой образ был еще тобой.

Я иногда во сне твой слышу голос
И по ночам молюсь до хрипоты.
Я не люблю тебя. Я выдумала образ,
Которым больше никогда не станешь ты.*

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Честно признаться некоторые стихи заставили слезы вырваться наружу... Очень трогательные стихи...
Благодарю.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Вот прошло уже нескоолько лет со дня создания темы. Может быть, кто-то еще на нее подписан


Катенька, сегодня я подписалась на Вашу тему, потому что только её обнаружила! Ваши стихи - это что-то невообразимое!  :Smile3:  И у меня в голове не укладывается, что Вы в таком юном возрасте написали такие серьёзные стихи! А ведь Вы всего лишь на годик постарше моей дочери, но читая Ваши стихи, складывается впечатление, что их написала поэтесса с большим жизненным опытом, с пережитыми бурями эмоций и страстей, повидавшая многое на этом свете... В общем, я сражена наповал! Вы ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!! :Ok: 

Хотелось бы верить, что Вы не остановились в своём творчестве и продолжаете писать стихи... Только... ау!!! Где же Вы, Крошечка Ру?... Уж скоро год, как нет Вас в теме...  :Tu:

----------


## Крошка Ру

Сильно удивлюсь, если в этой теме кто-нибудь появится)
Невероятно, но прошло 11 лет с момента создания этой темы.. сколько времени я провела здесь в свое время..! Я помню каждого своего поклонника, отмечавшегося здесь ) я,к сожалению, давно не пишу. Возраст, наверное) возможно, вам будет приятно узнать,что у меня в принципе все хорошо, а волосы фиолетовые :Grin:  а может всем наплевать ))))) я, в общем-то, хотела поделиться еще одним стихотворением. Я писала его без малого 8 лет, постоянно возвращаясь, ища небанальные рифмы,а главное - сюжет... знаете, есть такие понятия у художников: нетленка и жопись :Grin:   жопись - это проходные работы, которые ты пишешь для галочки или ради заработка. А нетленка - нечто грандиозное, произведение всей жизни, 5я симфония... Я,конечно, не какой-нибудь гений,но пусть это будет моя нетленка)

Во время прочтения рекомендуется послушать песню "Light up the sky" группы The Afters. В свое время именно она вдохновила меня на идею стихотворения.

*МОСТ*

На старой башне глухо бьют часы,
По темной улице, не замедляя бег,
Бежит один, вдогонку лают псы,
Уверенный, угрюмый человек.

Уткнувшись носом в отворот пальто
И крепко сжав в кармане кулаки,
Он повернул за северным мостом,
Спустился вниз на пристань у реки.

Он все решил еще сегодня днем.
Пальто почистил, крепко запер дверь.
Письмо последнее - а может кто найдет -
Он запер в старенький потертый секретер.

Река так низко, темная вода,
Луна наметила дрожащий ориентир.
Как удивительно бывает не нужна
Свобода, если некуда идти.

Он очень долго молча здесь стоял,
Считая звезды в зеркале реки.
Дышал спокойно, словно ощущал
Прикосновенье призрачной руки.

И в тот момент, когда он сделал вдох,
Когда беззвучно имя прошептал,
Незримый, всеприсуствующий бог
На небосводе звезды начертал:

Над городом взорвался фейерверк.
Должно быть, где-то праздник, он забыл.
Застыл, упершись в небо, человек,
Внезапно вспомнив все, что он любил.

Сиреневые, желтые огни…
Раскаты залпов, и дрожит вода.
И расцветают над рекой цветы.
И он забыл, зачем пришел сюда.

Он на мгновенье прекратил существовать,
Весь растворился в грохоте ночном,
Сквозь слезы продолжая наблюдать,
Как звезды падали над каменным мостом.

И что-то где-то словно пополам.
Он отменил свой горький приговор.
Впервые, здесь, за долгие года
Он всей душою ощущал восторг.

Вздохнул и медленно побрел к себе домой
Печальный, но счастливый человек.
Сверкали отблески на мокрой мостовой,
Над старым городом взрывали фейерверк.

----------

goga13 (04.12.2019), smychok (27.10.2019)

----------


## smychok

Ну меня тоже надеюсь помнишь, девочка с фиолетовыми волосами?))) Тоже редко заскакиваю, но время от времени заскакиваю и даже периодически почитываю))) Фейерверк - мощно и под настроенине!

----------

